# Star Wars: The Bad Batch - Disney kündigt zweite Staffel an



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. August 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars: The Bad Batch - Disney kündigt zweite Staffel an*

					Kurz vor dem Finale der ersten Staffel von Star Wars: The Bad Batch hat Disney eine zweite Staffel der Serie angekündigt. Damit bekommt das erfolgreiche Clone-Wars-Spinn-off eine Fortsetzung spendiert.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: The Bad Batch - Disney kündigt zweite Staffel an*


----------



## sesharim (6. August 2021)

na wenns da keine zweite staffel gegeben hätte wär ich aber sauer gewesen


----------

